# 100 Gallon Mbuna Tank



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

I currently have a 150 gallon Mbuna tank running with Yellow Labs, Acei, Rusties, Afra Cobue(still very young), OB Peacocks.

I am just finishing up the stand for my 100 gallon 4ft tank. I cant decide what the best stocking setup would be. I have Maingano growing out in my breeder tank so they are another option.

So I am looking at the following species. Maingano, OB red zebras, red zebras, white top hara, Blue dolphin Manda, polits and Saulosi. Between this stock list and my current list what do you think would be the best setup for both tanks obviously not everything will be purchased more just what would work well together. I am open to moving fish around from the 150 to the 100.

Thanks,


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

6ft 150?


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

Fogelhund said:


> 6ft 150?


sorry forgot to add that. Yes its a 6ft 150.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

150 - Manda, Labs, Acei, OB Peacocks, Cobue
100 - Maingano, Red Zebra (regular or OB), Rusty, Hara..note, Blue male estherae (red zebra), do not work with Hara... reds do.... weird I know.

Or alternate 100 Maingano, saulosi, Rusty... saulosi stocking 3-4m, 10-12f...


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

Fogelhund said:


> 150 - Manda, Labs, Acei, OB Peacocks, Cobue
> 100 - Maingano, Red Zebra (regular or OB), Rusty, Hara..note, Blue male estherae (red zebra), do not work with Hara... reds do.... weird I know.
> 
> Or alternate 100 Maingano, saulosi, Rusty... saulosi stocking 3-4m, 10-12f...


Thats really good to know. So for the 100 you recommend either going with one of the two options red zebras and haras or saulosi.

I appreciate the response. I think that would give both tanks and great look and activity.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Whenever I keep Red Zebras, I like to keep a couple of red females, and a couple of OB females.... assuming I can find pure OB's that have a nice red to them. So, just an option for you.


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

Fogelhund said:


> Whenever I keep Red Zebras, I like to keep a couple of red females, and a couple of OB females.... assuming I can find pure OB's that have a nice red to them. So, just an option for you.


Yeah I think its really tough to find good colored red zebras. Any reason you keep red females and OB females? Just for the variety?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

flamesfan255 said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever I keep Red Zebras, I like to keep a couple of red females, and a couple of OB females.... assuming I can find pure OB's that have a nice red to them. So, just an option for you.
> ...


Yeah, just for the variety.


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

Fogelhund said:


> 150 - Manda, Labs, Acei, OB Peacocks, Cobue
> 100 - Maingano, Red Zebra (regular or OB), Rusty, Hara..note, Blue male estherae (red zebra), do not work with Hara... reds do.... weird I know.
> 
> Or alternate 100 Maingano, saulosi, Rusty... saulosi stocking 3-4m, 10-12f...


I meant to ask what kind of numbers you would do with the maingano and rustys. I am going with Saulosi with them.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

flamesfan255 said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > 150 - Manda, Labs, Acei, OB Peacocks, Cobue
> ...


Some people find the maingano to be very aggressive, and recommend 1 male to 7 females. I've kept wilds before, as well as other groups, and had 2-3 males, and 6 females, as well as a group with 1m 3f, without any issues.


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

Fogelhund said:


> flamesfan255 said:
> 
> 
> > Fogelhund said:
> ...


Alright so something like 8 ish maingano 12 saulosi and 7 rustys. Decent numbers?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I'd say a nice start. Yes.


----------



## flamesfan255 (Aug 26, 2014)

Fogelhund said:


> I'd say a nice start. Yes.


Hey another question. I have loaded up with Maingano, rustys and saulosi. Can I add BN Pleco? I would like to go with perticola but the only place I have been able to find them is selling them for $50 a piece. Cant afford that haha.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Synodontis are expensive and Petricola, Lucipinnis (sold as Petricola too) and Multipunctatus like to be in groups of 5.

Two BN plecos are likely to be OK in your tank, but introduce them with LOTS of other fish and watch closely the first month. If they survive the mbuna that long...they are likely good for life. But mortality of plecos at time of intro is fairly common.

BN plecos are cleaners...not African and not all that attractive. Synodontis are not cleaners and are beautiful. Not really an either/or fish for whatever opening you are trying to fill in your tank.


----------

